# Looking for a female in south central, PA!



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

My oldest rat, Louise, just passed away, so we're looking to adopt a new baby within the next few weeks.
I currently live in Mercersburg, PA and I'm willing to travel up to an hour and a half away for the perfect baby! I can also compensate for gas if you need to travel to meet us somewhere.
We would like a female, preferably with dumbo ears and I would LOVE an american/russian blue, grey, or a baby with a wedge blaze! I will, of course, look at any babies.

I need this baby to be well socialized before coming home to me. Louise was the sweetest rat and loved cuddling. My others are sweet, but I've never had a bond with a rat like Louise before, I would really love to get another one that I can be this close to.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I msged you - but I may actually be travelling to your area the first weekend of march. Someone else in Mercergsburg is interested in getting a girl from me (unless you're the same person who msged me on FB  My real name is Julia).


----------



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, that is me! We can just keep talking over FB. ;D


----------

